# Your #1 song in the rack



## billmd6753 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sure most of us would agree that the squat is the single toughest exercise we can do.  It's us against gravity basically... when you're ready to hit the heaviest set of squats, what is the one song you need to push you through the last grueling reps?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 5, 2009)

Something by the Temptations.  

Just kidding, i like Fear Factory - digimortal


----------



## readyformore (Nov 5, 2009)

between angels and insects by papa roach LOL


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2009)

Call to Arms by Manowar.


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 6, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 6, 2009)

most anything by the dropkick murphys

but especially the warriors code


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually find deadlifts tougher than squats, but it's close.  Love them both.

If I had to pick, it would be one of People of the Sun or Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine), or Phenomena by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 13, 2009)

Pushit by TooL

a close second and third would be
or Arms of Sorrow by KSE
My Indignations by Endless Array


----------



## CG (Nov 30, 2009)

Either "The Art of Creation" by Project 1 or "Double Dutch Darkies" by Technoboy. 5 points to ANYONE here who has heard either track


----------

